# First Air Dry....



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Baxter and Tess were both beyond dirty today and I was very short on time, so I gave them each a bath and towel dry and then had to leave. I've never let Baxter air dry before. I've always used a blow dryer, but I have to say, he looks really good! Why have I been wasting all this time drying him? Anyone else do this routinely?

Alanna


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How long is his hair?


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I love air drying. Roki looks so nice and natural. His hair is so soft and silky.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

There was something about the hair dryer that Brody really didn't like when he was younger so I used to routinely let him air dry. He'd snap at the hair dryer and was just generally stressed. I'm not really sure what the problem is with it because he's fine with getting a blast from the air gun at work. I'm only now starting to reintroduce the hair dryer for partial drying of him as he's better with it and will relax somewhat.

I think he comes out slightly fluffier when I use the dryer and his hair is a bit straighter, but I thought he came out just fine after air drying too. Of course all that zooming at top speed around the apartment when he's damp is sort of like a blow dryer! ha ha


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi always air dries. Shelby air dries when it's warm, but if it's cold, I have to use the dryer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lanabanana said:


> Baxter and Tess were both beyond dirty today and I was very short on time, so I gave them each a bath and towel dry and then had to leave. I've never let Baxter air dry before. I've always used a blow dryer, but I have to say, he looks really good! Why have I been wasting all this time drying him? Anyone else do this routinely?
> 
> Alanna


It depends on the weather. Kodi air dries very nicely (and he's in full coat) but he gets too cold if the air isn't quite warm, and gets all shivery. So unless it's very warm in the house, I blow dry him just to keep him comfortable. I also will only air dry him if I can be sure he will be dry right through before bed. I don't want him to go to bed wet. (the house is cooler at night)


----------

